# Implantation for blastocysts after transfer?



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had 2 5 day blastocysts back on Sunday. How long does it take blastocysts to implant? I'm stressing over every twinge or slightly different feeling I'm having!! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies.

xxxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi
One of my cycle buddy posted this some time ago, hope it helps:

This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Goodluck
Lex


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's brilliant, thanks very much xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Loving that summary, really going to help me focus on what might be going on with my 3 day transfer, quite worried as really not feeling anything but maybe they are getting ready to snuggle in  


Thank you x


----------

